# need help wether to buy sony of samsung led tv



## doremon (May 10, 2013)

hello all i need help buying a 32inch led tv, after a week of research i have selected sony32w600a and samsung 32f5500( 2013model) my budget is under40k so can any one please help me find which is better the only weakness i found was sony32w600 is not a fullhd tv  but both are smart tv i believe ....so can any one help me choose which is better


or shud i spend a bit more and buy sony32w650a instead of samsungf5500


----------



## randomuser111 (May 11, 2013)

Get Samsung F5500


----------



## Minion (May 11, 2013)

Yes get samsung f5500


----------



## aroraanant (May 11, 2013)

+1 to Samsung F5500


----------



## bhargav91 (Sep 4, 2013)

hey need help......
confused between Samsung F5500 and sony W650a
please suggest which has a better Picture quality........

and also please ...could tell me the difference b\w samsung F5500 and F6100... apart from smart and 3d features...
i mean is the picture quality differ in both the models....???

thank you '
awaiting reply..........


----------



## ssj4karan (Sep 5, 2013)

bhargav91 said:


> hey need help......
> confused between Samsung F5500 and sony W650a
> please suggest which has a better Picture quality........
> 
> ...



Go for the Sony W650a. It is receiving amazing reviews everywhere.
PQ wise both the F5500 and F6100 should almost be equal. Not much difference found.
The only thing is, you would get lower no. of HDMI ports in F6100 (2) comared to 3 found in F5500.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 21, 2013)

bhargav91 said:


> hey need help......
> confused between Samsung F5500 and sony W650a
> please suggest which has a better Picture quality........
> 
> ...



If you are thinking of Sony then get alteast get 670.
As you know the difference between samsung F5500 and F6100 is mainly of 3D feature, yes there is a difference in PQ but the difference is not that much.


----------

